# Health insurance



## keybored (Dec 31, 2012)

I've booked a last minute thing to go to The States for a couple of weeks (flight only). I assume I'm going to need some sort of healthcare insurance just in case. Anyone have any experience or advice? I'm leaving on Saturday, doubt I'll be able to get cover till Wednesday though with Bank Holiday.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 31, 2012)

You can buy travel insurance online at any time. Try moneysupermarket for cheap policies. Might be worth getting an annual one.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 31, 2012)

Daughter used http://multitrip.com/ for her current trip to Oz. Think it is annual cover for her, partner and baby for about £30. You just print your docs off yourself (or get your mum to do it!   )


----------



## Pingu (Dec 31, 2012)

yeah just do it online.

i got about 10 million squids - 12 months - worth for £50 quid or so a few months back with just a couple of mouse clicks - probably could have got it cheaper if i had shopped about but it was on expenses so i wasnt that arsed

very quick look on moneysupermarket shows worldwide cover starting at 20 quid for 10 million.


----------



## keybored (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all  This sounds much easier than I'd even hoped.


----------

